# Crystal Disk says SSD at 99%.....should I be worried?



## Ascalaphus (Mar 6, 2017)

I have 4 SSDs in my system and Windows is on the one that says 99%. All others say 100%. 






I've never really used HDD monitoring software until recently so I guess my question is should I be worried?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 6, 2017)

About what? Short answer, no nothing to worry about there's likely years of life left in it yet and then some.


----------



## Ascalaphus (Mar 6, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> About what? Short answer, no nothing to worry about there's likely years of life left in it yet and then some.



LOL. Well I was just worried when I saw that one of my drives was at 99%. I guess I just like everything at 100%. 

I wonder what is keeping it at 99% rather than 100??


----------



## kruk (Mar 6, 2017)

The SSD memory cells _wear out _when writing to them (according to your screenshot, you have currently written approx 12 TB of data). It's perfectly normal and it will cause the number to get lower as you use the SSD (see manual - SandForce : 0xE7, SSD Life Left).

Just don't defrag the SSD and you should be fine .


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 6, 2017)

Like said, no worries there, that's perfectly normal since SSD's don't last forever. You can still sleep your nights peacefully.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 6, 2017)

Are we gonna see 98 more threads regarding this? (Whenever the percentage drop.)

Well, that was a joke.

Though I am pretty sure my own cells in my body are not at 100%, either.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 6, 2017)

From what i see, you have nothing to worry about. The fact that the counter tiks down is as you worn down the SSD NAND/FLASH memory. That dossent last forever and by that is shows 99 % now means you have used 1 % of the SSD exspected lifespan in the memory cells and by that have 99 % of the SSD life back in it or with other words, that SSD shut last for years with the current use.

You shut be worried for an SSD if you have trouble with it like performence problem, causing BSOD or bios/windows cant detect it. If one of these things starts to happen, then you shut be worried and maybe even replace it as fast as possible. Or if you are getting warnings like these under here:

It says 100 % but some thing is wrong and needs to fixed or replaced.





This SSD is at its near end of its exspected life time.






This drive is ready for replace ment right now. Nand cells are here down to 4 % of its lifespan left and by that very soon the drive will fail and or you cant ride the drive any more.






These are my own drives. under here.

Samsung EVO 850 250 GB. This drive has perfect health.






CRUCIAL MX300 275 GB (dont brother with the warning SSD life comes with here. It looks like SSD life dosent support this drive yet) and its brand new.






Crucial M4 64 GB. This SSD has some years on its back and as you can se i have used 15 % of its exspected lifespan or have 85 % left of its exspected lifespan but no warnings or trouble with the drive so this SSD is still safe to use.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 6, 2017)

It is a little misleading to someone that is not familiar with wear level indicator.


----------

